# honey taste?...lip balm



## krissy (Jul 14, 2010)

i found a recipe in a book that uses honey and beeswax and a couple other oils for lip balm and i am wondering if people have used honey before and if the taste came through??


----------



## Earthchild (Jul 15, 2010)

I have used honey in several lip balms.  The flavor and scent will come through if you use light, unscented carrier oils.  The challenge with honey is that it is water-soluble, not oil-soluble, so the honey will leech out of the balm at some point.  Lanolin and e-wax help to emulsify the honey, though you might want to consider a little honey flavor oil to counteract the smell of the lanolin.  Play around and keep us updated!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought a lip balm at a craft fair with safflower oil, beeswax and honey listed as its ingredients. Unfortunately, I don't get the honey coming through.


----------



## krissy (Jul 15, 2010)

once i have moved i think i will be giving Lip Balms a try. i am going creative stir crazy since i can't soap for another 3 weeks at least! i hate moving but the house we are getting has a room all for me and my soapin g fun!! so it is worth it


----------



## tespring (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh Krissy, I am so envious of you!  I live in a manufactured home (fancy name for a trailer lol) with my husband and 3 kids. I have enough stuff to fill a room of my own of just my soapy stuff and other craft stuff.  It sits along one wall and the kids are constantly trying to get into it!  UGH!!!!


----------



## krissy (Jul 16, 2010)

before being packed, my soap stuff was on skinny shelves on either side of the hallway. i have no cupboard space in the kitchen to store anything and there are 4 of us in a 2 bedroom so i have no closets either. i am hoping that getting into this new house with plenty of soaping space will allow me to consider being more than a hobbyist soaper sometime in the future.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 16, 2010)

I've never used actual honey in my lip balm (didn't want to mess with the extra work of trying to emulsify it properly), but if you're not averse to using flavor oils, MMS has an awesome honey flavor oil for lip balms. I can personally vouch that it tastes and smells exactly like real honey. It's amazing stuff.

IrishLass


----------



## krissy (Jul 16, 2010)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I've never used actual honey in my lip balm (didn't want to mess with the extra work of trying to emulsify it properly), but if you're not averse to using flavor oils, MMS has an awesome honey flavor oil for lip balms. I can personally vouch that it tastes and smells exactly like real honey. It's amazing stuff.
> 
> IrishLass




mmm! that sound good, i will look for that when i am ready to make the balms..
thanks!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 18, 2010)

I've never tried using honey but have used the flavor oils from bittercreek. The honey was amazing.


----------



## krissy (Jul 18, 2010)

i couldn't take it! i ordered some tubes and lids so that i could try a few small batches as soon as i get to the new house. i just hope the supplies arrive before i move!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2010)

bittercreek north has THE BEST honey flavor oil ever!


----------



## Deda (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree about Bittercreek.  Tab turned me on to them, I could just drink them straight from the bottle.


----------



## krissy (Jul 21, 2010)

i just made a tiny batch to try out because my lip balm tubes arrived (yes, i actually unpacked so i could get out ingredients, lol)

i made only 2 tubes of this recipe and so far i LOVE the glide and the way my lips feel. i have a hard time with lip balms making my lips peel when i use them from stores so i am loving that so far no peeling!!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just bought honey flavor oil from elements, it smells awesome, but do they really taste, cause my lemon didnt?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> bittercreek north has THE BEST honey flavor oil ever!



yes they do!


----------



## debb (Jul 22, 2010)

would that be the "Honey be mine" one?  also thinking about the cuckoo for coconuts...any reviews on that?

Also ..has anyone tried their dupe of Aqua Di Gio ?


----------



## agriffin (Aug 7, 2010)

What about adding honey powder?  Anybody try that?


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 8, 2010)

mmmm.... honey powder sounds good- it'll be interesting to see if someone can tell us if they've used it! 

I used a natural fragrance oil from WSP- Summer Honey, and a bit of their "Supersweet." It's supposed to trick your mind to taste what you smell. So far, it seems to work. Anyone else used it? 
I tried it with their honeydew melon natural fragrance oil, too. Also bought sweet berries, and dreamsicle. 

So, now I CP, and make lipbalms, lotions and milkbath!!! 
Help me!!!I've got multiple addictions!!!


----------

